# Earthway 2150 spreader settings



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok. I didn't calibrate but set it up exactly as directed in manual.

I followed the directions in the manual to put 5lbs of fert down per ksf of medium sized particles. Settled at 22 setting. About 3 mph push.

I ran out of fertilizer meaning I probably put down about 8 pounds per k. Which probably game me about 1.7 pounds on N per ksf. I obviously over fertilized.

Does anyone have some settings they use to get me in the ball park?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

The earthway chart calls for a 17 setting to drop 5 lbs per 1k.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Man I've been doing my yard for awhile and that spreader has yet to drop the exact amount I need haha


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Wfrobinette said:


> Ok. I didn't calibrate but set it up exactly as directed in manual.
> 
> I followed the directions in the manual to put 5lbs of fert down per ksf of medium sized particles. Settled at 22 setting. About 3 mph push.
> 
> ...


http://www.theturftrade.com/general/11-05-13/Spreader_Settings.aspx


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank is for the chart.

Kind of wish I would have spent the $ on a spyker or lesco. Live and learn I guess


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wfrobinette said:


> Thank is for the chart.
> 
> Kind of wish I would have spent the $ on a spyker or lesco. Live and learn I guess


There are tons of people using the Earthway spreaders without issues. I have the 2150 and love it.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

gijoe4500 said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > Thank is for the chart.
> ...


Maybe I'll grow to love it. Believe it or not the doc that came with the spreader said 22 for medium. I've since downloaded another chart that shows 17.

Also the link above is great as it lists lesco and Scott's settings which are on most bags. So it is a good regency as well.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with Earthway, it's a prosumer/commercial quality brand. Spreader settings being inaccurate are not an indicator of quality.

Getting spreader settings from a chart isn't the right approach. There's too much variance in prill size between ferts ("medium" isn't a specific standardized size), your personal walking speed, and how much you overlap for them to be reliable. The best way to do it is to start with a low setting and check how things are going part of the way through. Worst case scenario you have to do multiple passes to empty the hopper. Eventually you'll hone in on the spreader settings for each prill size and app rate, which you should write down for next time.

This applies for any brand of spreader, even seemingly accurate ones like Scott's which give you a foolproof dial and have exact settings on all of their products. You would follow the same general approach if you had purchased a spyker or lesco, too.


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

Earthway also has an app you can download that you give it your model number and it will give you recommended settings for what you are putting down based on bad weight and square footage the bag covers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

As a heads up, Grainger is now selling the Raincover and Side Deflector on clearance for $32.89. I picked mine up yesterday.

https://www.grainger.com/product/EARTHWAY-Raincover-and-Side-Deflector-8WNW4?searchBar=true&searchQuery=8wnw4


----------

